# CAN THIS CONETOP CAN BE SAVED?



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 31, 2020)

This is not a bottle, but a conetop can I bought in an auction boxlot. Many conetop soda/beer cans were "converted" to sprinkling cans by women for ironing and watering plants etc back in the 40s-50s. This one has heavy white (now yellowed) paint on it.

My question is: Can this paint be safely removed to reveal the design underneath, or is it a lost cause? I know the paint in those days really was PAINT! Anyone ever do this and if so, how did you accomplish it? (maybe Leon knows, he's big into cans). someone suggested dipping into boiling water, I did the cone part but it still was a lot of scraping, which wouldn't be good on the actual label.


----------



## yacorie (May 31, 2020)

Yes it definitely can be.


----------



## yacorie (May 31, 2020)

Go read some threads on rustybunch.  Tons of good info on how to approach it



			https://www.therustybunch.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22368&p=256329&hilit=Sprinklers#p256329


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 31, 2020)

Love to see how it comes out. Looks like it is in good shape. The paint protected whatever is underneath. It will be interesting to see what you got.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 31, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Go read some threads on rustybunch.  Tons of good info on how to approach it
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therustybunch.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22368&p=256329&hilit=Sprinklers#p256329



Acetone? Hmmm. OK . We'll check it out. Thanx for the tip!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 31, 2020)

Methyl ketone works like acetone but is not as aggresive and has a slower evaporation rate.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Jun 1, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Acetone? Hmmm. OK . We'll check it out. Thanx for the tip!



that’s just one thread.  There are multiple threads about sprinklers and cleaning them.  I think the acetone and other suggestions are to figure out what kind of paint it is.

some people get lucky and the paint comes right off while others struggle with oil based.

whatever you decide to try - just do a small part somewhere to see how it reacts


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yacorie is so right. The type of paint is in question. As my mom always told me a million times, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2020)

I've probably stripped at least 30 or 40 of these. Even stripped many for many rusty bunch members that would send them to me.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2020)

PIC.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 1, 2020)

Holy shit Leon that is fantastic work you do with those cans


----------



## embe (Jun 1, 2020)

No Doubt!  How did you get the crushed cans normal shape again (I'm guessing compressed air or some type of voodoo?)


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2020)

Like this one stepped on & smashed flat? before & after.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't want to hijack this post. if anybody wants to see more on beer can info check out my post in here, WARNING  though, it's very long with like 62 pages & 20,000 views.  Click link below. LEON.





__





						WANTED: BEER CANS
					

I had a post in here last year about wanting beer cans but cant find it now? Got a few responses, Anyways, If anybody dumps or finds any rusty old cone tops or flat top beer cans from the 1930's & 40's I'd be Interested in Buying. Rusty ones OK also. THANKS, LEON.



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> PIC.View attachment 208126View attachment 208127


Great job cleaning that paint off. Kind of makes me sick to my stomach, they were painted on purpose.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 2, 2020)

Well thanks everyone and you too Leon for all the info. Unfortunately the can had red paint that just wasn't hearty enough to save. The old white enamel they painted over the can with was VERY thick (probably 3 coats!) and it adhered to the red underneath too good. The other colors saved much better as you can see. 



I used what I use on stripping old model cars of bad paint, brake fluid, because of its' mildness. It just wasn't to be on this can anyway. Maybe on the next one things will go better. Thanks again everyone. Leon you are truly an artisan working on those old cans!


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Like this one stepped on & smashed flat? before & after.View attachment 208132View attachment 208133


What do you to clean your cans


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55, That's to bad, that's a good can. if it was done right & came out good that would of probably been a $300 can give or take $100.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> GLASSHOPPER55, That's to bad, that's a good can. if it was done right & came out good that would of probably been a $300 can give or take $100.


 10-4 the red paint used is just too fragile and that white paint was slopped on really thick.  That can is from South Bend which is about 30 miles east of me so it's a can we see from time to time. I know someone who has one, and I see there's one on Ebay now.  Thanks again and maybe next time we'll have better luck.

GLASSHOPPER


----------

